# Lamborghini Gallardo (2005) - Hard as a Rock Edition



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Lamborghini Gallardo 2005 with only 27,000 kms for a Estado de Concurso where the mission would be leaving the car with the maximum possible finish.

A video with the finished product , watch it in 1080p 































The marks were many and especially extremely complicated to remove the varnish because these cars will be virtually bulletproof, so hard time consuming spent to correct it.


















Began preparing the Lambo to get the best finish with its dismantling of everything that could be "obstacles."










_ began initial flushing which together with its decontamination would take the first 11 days of expenditures in this study of nearly 200 hours with two people involved. [/ I]


















Example of tar present even within the Gallardo ...


















Removal of the grills allowed to leave the most perfect finish ever


















Strips of adhesive stickers and traces of dirt for a normal car so low.


















How are cars are hand painted varnish is normal reach thicknesses much higher than normal in the automotive industry and the meter does not deny this fact.










































 Ready for the correction of painting that lasted 7 days of work just the finish that we wanted to achieve, but also primarily the amount and difficulty of the defects to be corrected. [/ I]










Starting at the passenger fender top, before:










and the visa after two angles


















Bottom, before:










and after the


















A 5050 port to gauge what the best combination to use, but that was because the utopian purament stronger than it had had to be used to triple ... impressive hardness of the varnish.










Before










and after the


























A great risk and in some depth was the next target to be implemented, we have the notion that it removes 100% but it was impossible to reach 95% to make it invisible was a reality.


























5050










and after the










The same panel reviewed with other angles











































Top



































Roof where the capture of the defects was more complicated











































Zone of the lateral superior










Arriving at one of the most complicated to fix, the boot of the motor.



































The interior of the engine area










Roof rack and pinion


































Opticians


































The rear with the lettering removed to be corrected to better painting.


















and the result is easily visible, here the before and after


























Rear bumpers


















Side driver's side


















Lower zone


















Upper zone of the lateral


























Interior viewed from below










The lower areas were clean and paint corrected


















Closures of the nozzles


















Hood that was filled with ink to try to improve a refinishing and repainting to avoid this color is VERY complicated to do so with only one panel.














































































The exhaust pipes were removed as it could not be provided to detail and the Gallardo black, this part could not be done.










Escape from the left side polished and sealed, and different from the right ...










Two leaks ready










The metal brackets were quite escapes the heat killed them and were washed with a chemical solution to remove any remaining ink will trace strange.










Then we used primary and four layers of paint with matt black high temperature, the partial result seen on the left side is still the "source" ...










Final result with all the parts ready to be resettled in the Gallardo.










Here the engine before










During










And then


























The tools were also targeted detail ... and then some.
Here's the original aspect










During the polishing of metal










Ask ready to take primary and ink










A few hours after the final aspect










In a work that tries to achieve perfection so the rims have to be compulsorily removed, especially the crannies filled with tar.


























More armholes



































Rims tight with wrench.










The interior after and was treated only with dirty skin and fat, the rest were treated very well.










We left here the result of much effort and dedication, and protecting the painting was in charge of Swissvax Crystal Rock with 2 layers.

*Inside the Car Detail Studio*



































































































































































































































































































































During a trip to the garage it was possible to stop a bit to try and take some photos to the little sun that did, since it was almost raining and I did catch a few drops ...


















Here rather quickly stopped to take some pictures.



































































And finally


















The end_


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

amazing,looks a total different colour.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing work!


----------



## jodie-pink (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks abit gorgeous!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

fantastic detail


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's such an awesome car and colour choice! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work mate.

Some crazy English going on though! Translator is on the pee.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great correction work mate :buffer: Super awesome car too :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

What can I say? You da man!


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice car and great result


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

To get that much defect on such a hard paint is insane! Some incredible detailing and paint correction done of the Lambo!

My rotary is still smokin' from the last Lambo I did a few months back, hard paint is the worst!

Again stunning work, new space is mint as well!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

some very good work there

i like the attention giving to the tool kit:thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

What a great detailing thread :thumb: You do very nice work is an understatement to say the least! :buffer:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry but i had mistaken links to some pics , for the part of *Inside the Car Detail Studio* , they are online now on this post.

Enjoy


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

amazing unit, amazing car and some great work there.

Superb.

Gav


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> To get that much defect on such a hard paint is insane! Some incredible detailing and paint correction done of the Lambo!
> 
> My rotary is still smokin' from the last Lambo I did a few months back, hard paint is the worst!
> 
> Again stunning work, new space is mint as well!


Dave

Worst than this car was the Fiat Nuova 500 of 1959 , totally restored with the paint...totally hacked


----------



## chrissam (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, unbelieveable perfection. Very well done on achieving such results.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rui, another amazing job and top marks on your paint correction that car looks insane now :thumb:

I bet the owner was over the moon :argie:

Regards Mario


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A stunning detail of a stunning car 

I think some of the text is lost in translation - but that makes for an interesting read 
Great work, keep posting them up :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing work, lovely motor too.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow ,,,,, :O) - Amazing.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

The attention to "detail" on your work is stunning. 

Bravo sir.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> A stunning detail of a stunning car
> 
> I think some of the text is lost in translation - but that makes for an interesting read
> Great work, keep posting them up :thumb:


Yes , you are 100% right because i used the google translator...
The new ones i will writing the english by myself...and it should be a little better :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
Nice job! :buffer:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great detail Rui.

É pena a cor não me dizer mesmo nada, mas sem dúvida um excelente detalhe num carro impressionante.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome car and colour:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

superb work :thumb:


----------



## jimmie jam (Oct 3, 2007)

this is an OUTSTANDING AND BEAUTIFUL RESULT. the owner must be following you around like a nursing puppy!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

You obviously have a talent at detailing cars, which is why you get the pleasure of working on motors such as that and earning a wage but the fact you detailed the tools and the packaging has took it too another level, now its things like that which do it for me ........ EPIC!


Its safe to say, you have a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jamie-O said:


> You obviously have a talent at detailing cars, which is why you get the pleasure of working on motors such as that and earning a wage but the fact you detailed the tools and the packaging has took it too another level, now its things like that which do it for me ........ EPIC!
> 
> Its safe to say, you have a thumbs up from me.


Thanks Jamie , i quit my job in 2007 to be a full time detailer ...yes
i love what i do...VERY MUCH!!!!

And i spend a lot of time around a car...100 hours is the usuall

ps: im not payed by the hour...just an addicted to detail


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jimmie jam said:


> this is an OUTSTANDING AND BEAUTIFUL RESULT. the owner must be following you around like a nursing puppy!


its the opposite 

its my best customer and he has 25 cars like this one


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One more fantastic car to yours fantastic "Portofolio" !!!!

One more faboulous work my friend! :buffer:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> One more fantastic car to yours fantastic "Portofolio" !!!!
> 
> One more faboulous work my friend! :buffer:
> 
> ...


Ve se apareces pah :thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Sem palavras, no words


----------

